# **** Cuff



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

How do you guys set these/where? What type of bait do you use with this I need to use some of these for places with dogs


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.bugspray.com/catalog/products/page1098.html

Griff


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah I'm pretty sure they all set the same, I know there are a few different styles, it would be hard to describe, but whenever you try just be careful, as with any trap...these snap pretty hard!

Griff you changed your photo and that threw me off, I didn't know who you were at first.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I tried some of Yancy's traps last year. They will still catch cats and skunks. Peanutbutter and sardines worked just fine for me.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Bowhuntr81 I put Darryl away for the year. I'm sure after the Mta convention he may have to come out for the winter. I hate apple pie!

Griff


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Since cuffs were in short supply last fall we ended up with a couple of 'black holes'. Caught 3 **** in the yards with them. 

On the black hole the pan (trigger) must be pulled UP in order for the trap to spring. How do the 'cuffs' work? I suspect the trigger has to be pushed down..


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

CL, on Yancy's traps, the trigger has to be pulled up. They are a pretty good trap, I really don't care for the end caps or the cocking mechanism.


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

The **** Cuff works well,but like any trap--must be set on location.
I dig a hole,just large enough for the cuff to fit into.This may be a straight down hole on a flat area,or a horizontal hole --for a pocket set.
In the bottom,or back of the hole--I place my bait or lure(I like a shellfish bait,but if cats are present--go with a sweet bait or lure).The cuff is then pushed into the hole,and the dirt packed tightly around it.Because it has a push type trigger--the trap fires when the **** tries to reach through the trigger for the bait.
I had extremely good luck using these traps on slidewires with pocket sets.All **** were at the end of my slidewires,in deep water. All the dog walkers,were not even aware of my trapping ventures.
Tom


----------

